# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] TCP/IP

## CyBeRoN

Bonjour.
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'utiliser TCP/IP pour envoyer des messages  d'autres applications. Un peu comme l'objet Winsock en VB.
Pour l'instant, j'utilise NetDDE mais c'est pas trs fiable...
Merci d'avance !

----------


## inferni

Si tu as une base Oracle tu peux utiliser le DBMSPIPE ... il y a un exemple sur le site codexchange de Sybase :

http://powerbuilder.codexchange.syba...0&folderID=409

Je ne sais pas si cela peut t'tre utile ...

----------


## CyBeRoN

En fait ce que j'aimerais faire, c'est me connecter  un programme VB en spcifiant une IP et un Port pour ensuite lui envoyer de l'information.

----------


## XtofRoland

lequel de tes deux programmes sera le client? lequel le serveur?
tu peux envisager de developer des composant trois tier .net a executer sur un serveur applicatif (mais c tres lourd...)

----------


## CyBeRoN

Le programme VB fera office de serveur. Le programme PB sera lui le client.

----------


## XtofRoland

en PB pour faire du client serveur, tu dois utiliser la fonction listen(s)
en VB je te conseil de demander sur le forum VB.
Je n'ai jamais essay avec deux compilateurs diffrents.
Mefie toi de l'utilisation de la stack.
qd tu appel une fonction c++ a partir de delphi tu dois inverser l'ordre des parametres. le client serveur  et l'appel de lib externe sont deux choses diffrentes, mais on sait jamais ;-)

----------


## CyBeRoN

En fait, en VB le serveur est dj programm et c'est lui qui utilise le Listen.
Par contre, dans le prog PB, il faudrait un truc du style :

SockPB.RemoteHost = PCSERVER
SockPB.RemotePort = 1234
SockPB.Connect

SockPB.Sendata "les datas a envoyer"

----------


## gg972

Bonjour,
pb n'est pas trs adapt pour les sockets.
Le mieux est de dvelopper une dll en c++ pour crer ta socket cliente.
Puis charger la fonction en externe dans pb.
Bonne chance

----------

